# How to check if USB broadband stick is locked



## balanga (Jan 17, 2018)

Is there any way to tell if a USB broadband modem is locked to a particular network?

And how would I unlock it if it was?

I have a 'Vodafone' branded USB modem...
`usbconfig -d ugen1.3`:-

```
ugen1.3: <HUAWEI Mobile vendor 0x12d1> at usbus1, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=FULL (12Mbps) pwr=ON (500mA)
```
`lsusb`:-

```
Bus /dev/usb Device /dev/ugen1.3: ID 12d1:1001 Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd. E161/E169/E620/E800 HSDPA Modem
```
/usr/local/share/usb_modeswitch/12d1:1001/ shows:-

```
# Huawei E169
TargetClass=0xff?
HuaweiMode=1
```

so I guess it's a Huawei E169 .

When it's inserted `dmesg` shows:-

```
ugen1.3: <vendor 0x12d1> at usbus1
umass0: <vendor 0x12d1 HUAWEI Mobile, class 0/0, rev 1.10/0.00, addr 3> on usbus1
umass0:  SCSI over Bulk-Only; quirks = 0x0100
umass0:8:0: Attached to scbus8
cd0 at umass-sim0 bus 0 scbus8 target 0 lun 0
cd0: <HUAWEI Mass Storage 2.31> Removable CD-ROM SCSI-2 device
cd0: 1.000MB/s transfers
cd0: Attempt to query device size failed: NOT READY, Medium not present
cd0: quirks=0x10<10_BYTE_ONLY>
```

...confusing.....

What do I need to do to see if I can connect to the Internet with it?


----------



## balanga (Jan 17, 2018)

Trying to follow the links here.

Hopefully, I'll make some progress...


----------

